# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  2D Game (With GDI+) - VB.NET

## Icyculyr

I felt like experimenting with GDI+ a while ago,

(The game involves moving yourself around with the arrow keys... nothing else lol, but the map and movement is cool)

*EDIT:* You must delete the exit button on the form, as it takes focus from the form and the arrow keys don't work  :Big Grin: 

I made a 2D game, that has a fairly smooth movement (timer based), it moves in grids, and the grid (map) is a two dimensional integer array, which refer to a hatched brush (tiles)

Making this helped me a lot, and it might hopefully help others too.
(I'd appreciate any comments)

Cheers
Icyculyr

----------


## Hack

_Moved To Games Programming CodeBank Section_

----------

